# Game #10: Cavs @ Sixers (11/19/2005)



## remy23

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(7-2) @* *Philadelphia Sixers* *(6-4)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* *NBA League Pass*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

Cleveland did their part in defending the homecourt at The Q and have to face the Sixers in Philly. Allen Iverson is going to have a major advantage this game, as he always has good games against the Cavaliers. Iguodala and Webber can also step up and hurt our squad. Coach Brown needs to have a game plan for how to defend the pick-and-roll. In the last few meetings against the Sixers, they ran the same play back-to-back or with slight variations and it gave the team fits. Cleveland should do well offensively. Zydrunas is coming off a big game; which is a good sign he is getting up to speed. Drew Gooden continues to play inspiring basketball. He’s beginning to put together the different facets of the game and make less boneheaded mistakes. While Coach Brown would like the team to play a strong defensive game, this game will probably become an offensive shoot-out.


----------



## Pioneer10

The big matchup will be Igoudala against Lebron. Igoudala's offense hasn't been terribly impressive but his defense so far has been stellar. He made life real difficult for Kobe. If Lebron stays get his points, boards, and assists in his usual efficinet matter (this means an average game from him not one of those really memorable games) then I think we win this. If Igoudala keeps Lebron in check by reducing that awesome efficiency the 76ers will have a good shot.

With regards to the other positions and bench: Iverson has a huge edge obvioulsy but every where else I'll take a Cav over a 76er except at PF where I would call it even. At PF I don't think Webber has any edge on Gooden who is having a terrific year (rebounding, hustle, and D have all been there for Drew this year)


----------



## futuristxen

Hughes vs. Iverson is going to be Arenas vs. Hughes pt. 2. Can lighting strike twice?

Up front, the Cavs should dominate the Sixers.

At the end of the day if the Cavs continue to dominate the glass against their opponents, they'll win most games.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

If we take AI out of his game we should win. The rest of our team can easily beat theirs. The whole team is gonna have to help out if they are gonna shut down AI. This is a hard task and it should be a good game.


----------



## remy23

Pioneer10 said:


> With regards to the other positions and bench: Iverson has a huge edge obvioulsy but every where else I'll take a Cav over a 76er except at PF where I would call it even. At PF I don't think Webber has any edge on Gooden who is having a terrific year (rebounding, hustle, and D have all been there for Drew this year)


If Drew can play against Webber with the same energy, intelligence and knack he was playing tonight with, there's a good chance Drew could win that match up. That said, Drew could come out flat and make me look insane for even suggesting this. But I think Gooden could outhustle Webber on the glass. When Drew is on, he's every bit as pesky, annoying even, as AV was when he was playing.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I think we let Iverson get his usual points. Its going to happen no matter what, and just make sure no one else Kills us. Webber looks like he is almost Webber of old at times, but i think Gooden can be so active that Webber quickly remembers he is getting old with a bad knee, then bring in Marshall and Webber has to defend all lengths of the court.


----------



## remy23

*Snow knows what makes Philly go*









More From The Plain Dealer | Subscribe To The Plain Dealer



> *Snow knows what makes Philly go*
> 
> Saturday, November 19, 2005
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> The Philadelphia 76ers are one of the hottest teams in the league. The Sixers went into Friday night's game against the Miami Heat on a six-game winning streak. This was after they started the season with three straight losses.
> 
> Former Sixers guard Eric Snow gave one major reason for the Sixers' turnaround.
> 
> "Allen Iverson," said Snow, the Cavaliers' starting point guard. "He gets it started. Whenever he's playing well, it makes it easier for everyone else on the team. They'll benefit by feeding off his energy."
> 
> Iverson is averaging 32 points during the streak and the Cavs have to find ways to slow him and the Sixers down tonight in Philadelphia. The Cavs are on a four-game losing streak against the Sixers.
> 
> *Up all night:*
> 
> Zydrunas Ilgauskas continues to deal with insomnia that began last season after some late road trips. Ilgauskas said he sleeps better during the off-season. He is helped with medication during the season.
> 
> There are some alternatives.
> 
> "I've had CDs with music sent to me and I was told to drink certain teas," Ilgauskas said. "Once I stayed up all night and watched the same David Letterman show three times. I was telling the punch line of his jokes before he did. The best thing about staying up all night is calling someone and waking them up."
> 
> *Stars:*
> 
> All-Star balloting began on Friday and will run through Jan. 22. The All-Star Game is in Houston. LeBron James, Drew Gooden, Larry Hughes and Ilgauskas are on the ballot.
> 
> James was voted as a starter last season. Ilgauskas made the team as a reserve. Ilgauskas is one of only seven players in team history named to at least two all-star teams.
> 
> A total of 120 players - 60 each from the Eastern and Western Conferences - are listed on the ballot, with 24 guards, 24 forwards and 12 centers from each conference making up the ballot. Voters select two guards, two forwards and once center from each conference.
> 
> *Honor:*
> 
> Gooden was honored by the NBA with the Community Assist Award for October. Special assistant to the commissioner and NBA legend Bob Lanier presented Gooden with the David Robinson Plaque during halftime of Friday night's game. In addition to the plaque, a $5,000 gift will be given to Gooden's charity of choice, the East End Neighborhood House.
> 
> "It means a lot," said Gooden about the award. "It's one thing helping out the community but to be recognized by the NBA is a big deal and I appreciate the honor."


----------



## futuristxen

Z still can't sleep?

"the best thing about staying up all night is calling someone and waking them up."

haha.


----------



## remy23

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Philadelphia 76ers Preview*












> *Cleveland Cavaliers/Philadelphia 76ers Preview*
> 
> 
> LeBron James looks to lead the Cleveland Cavaliers to their seventh straight victory when they visit Allen Iverson and the Philadelphia 76ers, who are coming off their first loss in seven games.
> 
> James scored just 16 points, but Zydrunas Ilgauskas had 20 of his 22 in the first half as the Cavaliers posted an easy 102-84 over the Orlando Magic on Friday night. The Cavs improved to 7-2, matching the second-best start in franchise history. Only Cleveland's 1976-77 squad, which started 8-0, opened with a better mark.
> 
> Though the season is young, the Cavs have already shown more depth and offensive weapons than at any time since James entered the NBA in 2003-04. More importantly, they're playing great defense under first-year coach Mike Brown.
> 
> "This is the most fun I've had in my 2 1/2 years so far," James said. "We have to keep it going."
> 
> Drew Gooden added 15 points, Damon Jones made five 3-pointers and Larry Hughes had 12 points for the Cavs, who are 5-0 at Quicken Loans Arena this season, winning at home by an average 20 points per game.
> 
> "I love blowing teams out," said James. "Right now, we're riding our confidence and we've got to blow teams out. That's what we want to do. We don't want any close games."
> 
> Ilgauskas, who had 11 rebounds Friday, and James spent most of the fourth quarter on the bench, getting rest for Saturday's game at Philadelphia, where the Cavs haven't won since Dec. 13, 2003.
> 
> Philadelphia had its six-game winning streak snapped at Miami on Friday night, dropping a 106-96 decision to Dwyane Wade and the Heat.
> 
> Iverson scored 33 points and Chris Webber had 21 and 10 rebounds for the Sixers, who lost for the first time since starting the season 0-3.
> 
> "It's hard for us to be successful trying to outscore everybody every night," Iverson said.
> 
> STANDINGS (through Nov. 18): Cavaliers - 2nd place, 1 1/2 GB, Central Division. 76ers - 1st place, Atlantic Division.
> 
> PROBABLE STARTERS: Cavaliers - F James, F Gooden, C Ilgauskas, G Eric Snow, G Hughes. 76ers - F Kyle Korver, F Webber, C Steven Hunter, G Andre Iguodala, G Iverson.
> 
> TEAM LEADERS: Cavaliers - James, 28.0 ppg; Gooden, 8.6 rpg; Hughes, 4.4 apg. 76ers - Iverson, 31.9 ppg and 8.2 apg; Webber, 9.9 rpg.
> 
> 2004-05 SEASON SERIES: 76ers, 3-0.
> 
> LAST MEETING: April 8; 76ers; 103-98. At Philadelphia, Marc Jackson came off the bench to score 24 points, helping the Sixers complete the season series sweep.
> 
> ROAD/HOME RECORDS: Cavaliers - 2-2 on the road; 76ers - 4-2 at home.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Big game, we need to pick up these kind of wins on the road to validate our contender status. 

If we get this one I don't forsee another loss this month outside of @ Indiana.


----------



## futuristxen

Bad start. Turnovers and defensive lapses. That rejection by Lebron was nice.

But Iverson is going to tear us a new one.


----------



## remy23

Iverson has got into the paint to the right side on 2 plays in a row. He's hard to handle regardless of which side he chooses but it's even worse when he goes right. 

Larry Hughes hits the first shot for the Cavaliers. Hopefully, he gets going. The Sixers are off to a good start, forcing the Cavs to take an early time out.


----------



## futuristxen

Iverson is going to score a lot of points tonight.

It looks like it's going to be Cavs vs. Iverson tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10

Things seem to settle down a bit now. Cavs down by 2


----------



## remy23

^ AI will probably drop 40 tonight. I wouldn't be shocked. He has 12 points already.

Nice pass by Hughes to Drew. Then Gooden later cleans up on the offensive glass. Good to see him starting well. Now Gooden gets another offensive rebound and gets the basket again. Good job Drew!


----------



## futuristxen

Good god Gooden can board.


----------



## remy23

The Sixers blew 2 free baskets (Iggy and C-Webb). Cleveland should feel lucky about that.

Hughes off to a good start.


----------



## remy23

Larry continues to roll. He has 10 points in the quarter.


----------



## Pioneer10

Our defense isn't exactly solid right now.


----------



## remy23

Interesting coaching move by Brown. On the second to last possession for Philly, Brown told the Cavs to use a zone. It seemed to slightly catch the Sixers off guard, which helped lead to a turnover and the James push for the dunk.

31-30 Sixers at the end of 1.


----------



## futuristxen

This game is on pace for a 120-122 type of game. Exciting basketball, end to end action.


----------



## Pioneer10

We should feel happy we're only down one right now.


----------



## futuristxen

I think we'll see more of that zone. It's the only way we'll contest Iverson's shots in the paint.


----------



## Pioneer10

If we play zone just have to be careful with Korver otherwise it would be a good defense against Philly


----------



## remy23

In the first quarter, Philly shot 62% from the field to Cleveland's 52%.

James, Ilgauskas, Marshall, Jones, and Snow on the floor for the Cavs.


----------



## Pioneer10

Can anyone guard Lebron: he looks too strong even for physical freaks like Igoudala


----------



## remy23

James on the bench for his first rest of the night. The squad is going to have to hold the fort while he's out.


----------



## remy23

10-2 Philly run to open up a 6 point Sixer advantage. Cavs call time out.


----------



## Pioneer10

Not doing good immediately when Lebron sits


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Alan Henderson isnt providing much. I would think Z or Gooden have to get back in there.


----------



## remy23

James back in the game. 

Hughes drives to the lane and gets the "and 1" play.


----------



## Pioneer10

Our FT shooting has NOT been helping us the last few games.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Does anyone notice that Lebron seems to forget he has teammates that can shoot at times out there on the floor. He penetrates and has Marshall and DJ spotting up and takes some weird one handed runner instead of kicking it out. 

I did see Damon the one time was alittle upset that he didnt kick it out, it was almost a 3 on 2 break and bron just took it himself.


----------



## remy23

James has been passing fairly decent tonight. Even though Marshall missed that open shot, LeBron has been hitting people tonight. The catch is that James is so strong, if he gets close to the rim, you probably want him to take it (since he's a great finisher).

Right now, it's the Larry Hughes show.


----------



## Pioneer10

More missed FT's


----------



## Pioneer10

Who is guarding Korver?


----------



## remy23

Bad foul shooting continues to show its ugly face.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Well if Eric Snow is on the floor and Iverson and the Phillys are putting up 57 already he serves no purpose. Get DJ in there...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Also for how dominate Z was last night and early tonight, why was he sitting FOREVER!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Just have to make sure we are within single digits and we should be ok. Can't get this lead get to big though


----------



## futuristxen

Coach Brown's going to have a lot to talk about at halftime. For a team that's trying to be a defensive force, giving up 60-70 points in the first half, is kind of ridiculous. Expect the Cavs to come out more focused on D in the second half.

But they need to get to the half without being down big.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

****ing play a Zone... were garbage against penetrating guards


----------



## Pioneer10

Our PG's are useless against these ultra quick guys. I wonder if we can get Dooling from Orlando just to play against these guys


----------



## remy23

This is getting ugly. 13 turnovers for the half.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Finally in a ZOne... alittle to late, atleast this half...

play some basketball DJ... I think i could stand around and look like DJ tonight, he doesnt care brings nothing


----------



## Pioneer10

This is pathetic. Might as well play Luke Jackson instead of Snow and Jones


----------



## remy23

The Sixers lead 57-66 at the half.


----------



## futuristxen

At least it's down to single digits.

Dear god, this scoreline is insane. This is like those Mavs-Kings games of old.


----------



## remy23

Pioneer10 said:


> This is pathetic. Might as well play Luke Jackson instead of Snow and Jones


If nothing changes early in the 3rd quarter, I totally agree with that.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

If you turn it over 13 times in a half and give up 66 and you down only 9... that has to be a positive...

we cant bench bron/hughes the 2nd half... snow/dj are pointless play Luke and sit in a zone and just attack on the other side, b/c they cant stop us either, we are just stoping ourselves with turnovers and missed FT's


----------



## Pioneer10

Nice at least we're within 9. We should hopefully play better in the second half and we're still within striking distance


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

Well we are only down 9 at the half and it seems like Lebron and Larry will be heating up in the 2nd half, but we need Z to get back in this game. They have shut him out for only 8 points and 3/5 from the field. I would like to see at least 10 attempts from Z if we can get the ball to him under the bucket. Jones and Marshall are both playing slow off the bench...Though it looks like it might be Lebron and Larry vs. 76'ers in the 2nd half.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Well they didnt really shut down Z. He didnt play many minutes for some reason, maybe b/c of the up tempo. But when giving the ball he has scored and created.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

Yeah it sucks I have to watch the damn Yahoo Game Channel because for some reason AI vs. LBJ didn't make National TV. Sorry it looked like he got shutdown according to the stats, hopefully we will see more of him in the 2nd half.


----------



## futuristxen

The Sixers are just shooting ridiculous. It's a combo of good shooting and suspect defense.


----------



## Pioneer10

Our D is just atrocious: 6ers have 81 points with half the 3rd quarter to go.


----------



## Pioneer10

Same thing: we have to keep it within single digits going into the 4th quarter


----------



## futuristxen

They just keep making shots.... :eek8:


----------



## Pioneer10

Jesus Jones hit the first points off the bench for the cavs


----------



## Pioneer10

Amazingly enough we are still within striking distance: keep it within single digits and we have a shot in the 4th


----------



## remy23

The Cavs are trying to get back into the game. It's under 10 points.


----------



## futuristxen

Bron's moving into triple double range.


----------



## Pioneer10

We get a few stops and we're right back into this game. Need to keep pressuring them with AI finally out of the game


----------



## Pioneer10

You wonder how this game would work out if we actually made our FT's tonight


----------



## futuristxen

Free throws are killing them tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10

These FT's are really killing us. Missed 10 already


----------



## remy23

At the end of the 3rd, the Cavs are down by 9 points (85-94).


----------



## Pioneer10

Damn it Ollie hit that shot. Luckily we're still in this game


----------



## remy23

LBJ has been playing point for a good stretch in this game.


----------



## remy23

James for the smash!


----------



## Pioneer10

Need some freakin defense we have the offensive firepower to win this


----------



## RedsDrunk

remy23 said:


> LBJ has been playing point for a good stretch in this game.


LBJ @ point?does that mean hes gaurding AI and vice versa???Sorry I don't get the game and have to watch it on Live stats.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Why Is Henderson Still In


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

Got it down to 7 with the ball, COMON guys we need some D!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Does AI get every call b/c he is small and falls down everytime... seriously


----------



## remy23

RedsDrunk said:


> LBJ @ point?does that mean hes gaurding AI and vice versa???Sorry I don't get the game and have to watch it on Live stats.


James is bringing the ball up the court and starting the offense. On defense, he's still guarding his usual man.


----------



## remy23

The Cavs are down 5 points now. They're making a push.


----------



## futuristxen

Bron a rebound and an assist from a triple double. Need some stops.


----------



## Pioneer10

This 4 quarter has been Lebron vs. the 76 ers. Everyone else including Hughes seemed to have cooled off


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I like the offense with James at the point, has really turned this game around


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

For anybody watching on TV how has Lebrons last two dunks been, just wondering?

Down to 5 Philly just called a TO we need to come out playing hard.


----------



## Pioneer10

I'm started to really dislike the Snow Jones combination in the backcourt. I hope Brown will start Jackson as the primary backup at both SG and SF


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

YES! We needed that from Marshall


----------



## Pioneer10

WITHIN 4 sweet


----------



## Pioneer10

Dammit Snow!


----------



## Pioneer10

Within 1


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

James is torching Iguodala


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

Wow seems like Lebron is taking it to another level he is keeping us in this one, help him out guys!


----------



## Pioneer10

Philly is making there FT's unlike us. If we lose this it will be becuase of our FT's


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

were running out of gas...


----------



## Pioneer10

Need some freakin defense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Z needs to stop being a lazy *** and run out and challenge Webber


----------



## Pioneer10

Don't need the threes just play good offense


----------



## futuristxen

If the Cavs could pull out the win tonight, it would be incredible given how hot the Sixers are on their homecourt tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10

Who is guarding Webber? I'm listening to Joe Tait right now


----------



## remy23

Webber makes his living on that elbow jumper and if the Sixers run that play, he'll be wide open more times than not to take it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I blame Webber's little chip shots on Z, he's being lazy and not jumping out to challenge shots


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron is eating up Igoudala


----------



## remy23

Drew will go to the foul line.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron is eating up Igoudala


It's ugly, Bron is taking him at will


----------



## Pioneer10

On the other hand Iverson is eating up Snow or whoever else is on him


----------



## futuristxen

Cavs Up By 1!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Within One!!!


----------



## remy23

Cavs have to lead! They came back from 16 down. Good gracious. Watching Cavaliers games takes years off my life. Each Cavs game takes a year off. LOL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

HA! If we win this game it will be unbelievable. The sixers have been on fire all night long


----------



## Pioneer10

Soory i'm slow!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

We are doing a LOT LOT better with Marshall and Gooden in there together


----------



## futuristxen

I think Bron has a triple double too. Because they gave that offensive rebound that led to Drew's free throws to Eric Snow, and he wasn't on the court. I believe that was Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

You know Iverson is gonna kill us down the stretch..I think we need to make him give up the ball


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> We are doing a LOT LOT better with Marshall and Gooden in there together


It's a better matchup, because the Sixers don't have a center.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

8-2 sounds so sweet! Keep it up boys!


----------



## remy23

Pioneer10 said:


> We are doing a LOT LOT better with Marshall and Gooden in there together


Probably because they can defend those elbow jumpers a little better and not get torn up as badly by those picks.


----------



## Pioneer10

Uggh, Igoudala with the layup and 1


----------



## Pioneer10

We better start making some FT's now


----------



## remy23

Too bad James missed that lay up. He has shown his first step can get him straight past Iggy tonight.


----------



## futuristxen

This Cavs are a heartattack on the road.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Yes they are

Bron with his 1st triple double this year


----------



## Pioneer10

The worst time to get an offensive foul. Ugghh


----------



## remy23

James with the lay up and the foul!


----------



## Pioneer10

Come on have AI beat u not Igoudala: 76ers up by 2


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

King James AND 1 :banana:


----------



## Pioneer10

My typing is real slow! Lebron at the line now


----------



## Pioneer10

We're in the lead by 1 again


----------



## remy23

James scores again. Cavs up by 3 points with 20.9 seconds to go.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

James again!!! The King taking over


----------



## Pioneer10

We get the ball back!!


----------



## futuristxen

They should change Iggy's name to Sweet. Because he gives it up so....

Lebron has owned him all night.


----------



## Pioneer10

It Is The Lebron James Show


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

King James how friggin CLUTCH! 13 in the 4th.


----------



## Ron Mexico

when was the last time 4 players in a NBA game went for 30 (webber only 4 off)


----------



## Pioneer10

Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp Mvp


----------



## remy23

Stupid. They fouled Iverson and the clock stops. Arghhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn we're gonna have to make free throws down the stretch


----------



## Pioneer10

****!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

It's better then a 3 I guess


----------



## G-Force

AI made both free throws. 18 seconds left, a one point lead and possession. Let's win this, Cavs.


----------



## futuristxen

This game is going to come down to the wire. Cavs haven't been shooting free throws good enough. And AI has been able to do what he wants. Keep the lead at 3, and don't leave Korver for 3.


----------



## remy23

D. Jones to the foul line.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

Thank you Damon


----------



## futuristxen

Don't give up the 3. Watch for the draw and kick to Korver.


----------



## Pioneer10

Amazing how things work Z was the key yesterday but today he was just a liablity.

D. Jones with clutch FT's. 


All I got to say is make Webber shoot the ball: forget leaving Korver or AI open for 3


----------



## remy23

D. Jones steps to the free throw line again with 5.5 seconds left.


----------



## Pioneer10

Salmon get the shot and D. Jones fouled again. Needs to hit both again. 5 seconds on the clock


----------



## remy23

Cleveland wins!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen

Incredible win. To beat a red hot team like that...incredible. This team is incredible. And Detroit might lose tonight, so the Cavs can pick up a game on them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

BIG ROAD WIN!!!

Our Batman and Robin drop 37 and 36!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

remy23 said:


> Cleveland wins!!!!!!


 :banana:


----------



## remy23

*Box Score: Cleveland 123, Philadelphia 120*


----------



## Pioneer10

Big Win.

Lebron For Mvp


----------



## RedsDrunk

Heres my insightful commentary on that game:


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!****ing BOOOOOOOOOO goddamnit


thank you for your time...


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture

123-120 CAVS! Time to get get drunk! 8-2!


----------



## G-Force

Jones hit his four free throws and the Cavs hold on and win in Philly. Nice win. 


G-Force


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

James is unbelievable, maybe the best offensive player in the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

AndriuskeviciusFuture said:


> 123-120 CAVS! *Time to get get drunk!* 8-2!


 :banana: :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## remy23

AndriuskeviciusFuture said:


> 123-120 CAVS! Time to get get drunk! 8-2!


:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## remy23

G-Force said:


> Jones hit his four free throws and the Cavs hold on and win in Philly. Nice win.
> 
> 
> G-Force


Yeah. Damon showed great composure to step up and knock them all down. With the way Cleveland was shooting their foul shots earlier in the game, I wasn't expecting Jones to make them all. The team was looking so bad from the line, I expected a Jones to split them but he was calm under pressure.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

+16 reb advantage again, that's really helping us win ball games.


----------



## Pioneer10

Out FT shooting and defense was not up to par. But Brown finally made the right move in getting the Marshall and Gooden on the floor to take Webber out of the game on D.

Because we played so sub-par we needed not only one but two All-NBA type of games from Hughes and James to win


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Just wow... Just wow... What a great change of events from 1st and 2nd half... just attack the basket and get the boards... 

That team out on the floor towards the end was great... everything i wanna say was alreay said by you guys. It was just a great game to watch for those of you who stuck around to watch it.

And what everyone else can think about is how in a month or so we will have Anderson V instead of Henderson crashing the boards like a madman and playing great defense too even strengthen our bench.


Great game...

Cant wait for Thanksgiving Night !!!!!


----------



## remy23

Pioneer10 said:


> Out FT shooting and defense was not up to par. But Brown finally made the right move in getting the Marshall and Gooden on the floor to take Webber out of the game on D.


That switch won us the game. By taking away the elbow jumper on Philly's pick-and-pops down the stretch, a play they were used to running earlier in the game for instant, easy shots was suddenly taken away from them.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 11/20/2005 | Cavaliers put pedal to mettle*











> *Cavaliers put pedal to mettle*
> 
> *James displays his fortitude in comeback. Winning streak at seven*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *PHILADELPHIA -* For a long time, they've been calling LeBron James “The Man,'' but as this Cavaliers season continues its merry start, it is becoming evident the boy king is now simply “A Man.''
> 
> It was a game for men Saturday night in Philadelphia, a high-speed physical tug-of-war with each intense moment one-upping the next. The kind of game that James and Sixers star Allen Iverson were born to play, and the kind that the Cavaliers now have the weaponry and manpower to win.
> 
> Rallying from 16 points down in the third quarter, the Cavs (8-2) willed themselves to a 123-120 victory over the 76ers in an offense-dominated thriller.
> 
> As for the bookkeeping, it was the Cavs' seventh consecutive victory and just their second win in 14 tries in the Wachovia Center. This was no mindless-soon-forgotten blowout like much of the streak. No, this one will be remembered for awhile.
> 
> James was chest-pounding good, delivering his fifth career triple-double with 36 points, 11 rebounds and 10 assists. The numbers might not do the performance justice. They cannot explain how he grasped the ball and took charge down the stretch, essentially running the point for the game's last 15 minutes.
> 
> Defense basically abandoned, the Cavs ran nearly the same play the entire fourth quarter. A high pick-and-roll with James that allowed him to create offense. When it didn't work, James just waved his teammates off and took charge himself by slashing to the basket.
> 
> He scored 13 points in the fourth quarter, many of them on breathless and fearless slashing moves to the basket around, and sometimes through, defenders to carry the Cavs to the win.
> 
> “Once I started attacking, and my teammates get open, I feel I'm unguardable,'' James said. “I'm in my zone.''
> 
> He wasn't the only one. Larry Hughes kept the Cavs in the game for the first three quarters. He scored a season-best 37 points and hit 5-of-6 3-pointers. Drew Gooden was also a major force, picking up 16 points and 13 rebounds.
> 
> There were other stars, too, like Damon Jones hitting four clutch free throws in the final 20 seconds.
> 
> In the final minutes, though, Hughes' responsibility was to somehow slow down Iverson. The pint-sized star was at his best for most of the game, too, especially when working in pick-and-rolls with Chris Webber.
> 
> Webber had 26 points and 11 rebounds and wore out the Cavs defense for most of the game. He helped the Sixers shoot 53 percent as a team.
> 
> With Hughes harassing him, Iverson was unable to match James in the final minutes.
> 
> “That's why they brought me here, I'm a player that doesn't really get tired. I want to guard the guy at the end who's going to get the looks, that's how you get your teammates respect,'' Hughes said.
> 
> The Cavs had their coach's respect after this one. Hardly the type of defensive-minded game that Brown wants. But on this night, he was just proud his team and their man-sized star found a way to get such a statement win on the road.
> 
> “For us it was a character win, we trusted each other and found a way to win,'' Brown said. “That's not the way we want to win all the time. If teams want to play up-tempo I truly believe we can do that.''


----------



## remy23

*Cavs pass road test*











> *LeBron James drives to the hoop for two of his 36 points in the Cavaliers' win over the Sixers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More From The Plain Dealer | Subscribe To The Plain Dealer
> 
> *Cavs pass road test*
> *Rally to stop 76ers for 7th win in a row*
> 
> Sunday, Novemeber 20, 2005
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> Philadelphia- LeBron James' shift into attack mode on Saturday night against the Philadelphia 76ers came with a warning.
> 
> "When I'm attacking and my teammates get open, I feel I'm unguardable," James said. "I'm in my zone. I'm out there by myself. I was able to attack, get our guys in position to make buckets and we came away with a big victory."
> 
> The Cavs rallied from a huge deficit in the second half behind spirited play and with some heroics from James to come away with a 123-120 victory over the 76ers (6-5) at the Wachovia Center in one of the biggest victories in recent Cavs history.
> 
> James collected his fifth career triple double with 36 points, 11 rebounds and 10 assists. Larry Hughes led the Cavs with a season-high 37 points and Drew Gooden had 16 points and 13 rebounds as the Cavs (8-2) won their seventh straight.
> 
> It wasn't easy.
> 
> Coach Mike Brown made a move in the third quarter when James switched to point guard. James easily blew past defenders and either scored or passed off for easy layups. The Cavs cut the 16-point deficit to nine heading into the fourth quarter.
> 
> "I knew he would be great at middle pick-and-roll," said Brown, about putting the ball in James' hands. "Instead of having someone else bring it and getting him the ball at halfcourt, we said, 'Why don't you just bring it, spread the floor and lets play middle pick-and-roll and make a play for us.' "
> 
> He did.
> 
> James, who scored 13 fourth-quarter points, cut the deficit to five when he blew past Andre Iguodala for a dunk midway during the fourth. The Cavs and James kept coming. James found a wide-open Donyell Marshall for a layup that gave the Cavs' a one-point lead with 3:36 left.
> 
> "Someway, somehow, I had to get our team [into thinking] that we could win this ball game," James said. "They had to see me attack so they knew [the game] wasn't over. I was able to get myself some good looks and get my teammates some good looks."
> 
> James was even better looking when he tied the score on another unbelievable drive through the 76ers' defense for a layup. James, who was also fouled on the play, nailed a free throw for a one-point edge. James came back on the Cavs' next possession with another driving layup for a 119-116 lead with twenty seconds left.
> 
> "LeBron took the game over," said 76ers guard Kevin Ollie. "He was driving the ball and making plays for his teammates. When we trapped him he made plays for his teammates and when we didn't double him he'd go to the basket, score and get fouled. He just did a great job."
> 
> Damon Jones made a major contribution from the free-throw line. He nailed four straight free throws during the last 17 seconds to help seal the victory. Allen Iverson, who led the 76ers with 37 points and 12 assists, made a 3-point attempt for the tie during the waning seconds, but his shot was off the mark.
> 
> "We kept telling ourselves to win the ball game no matter how far we got down," James said. "Guys hit big shots and we were able to get back into it and eventually take the lead. This is one of the biggest wins I've had in my three years here."
> 
> Brown was not elated about giving up 120 points, but he was able to overlook the defensive let downs because of the comeback.
> 
> "Anytime you beat a good team is a bonus because it helps your confidence," Brown said. "It helps you believe in what you're doing and what you're trying to accomplish."
> 
> The Cavs resume action Tuesday against the Boston Celtics at The Q.


----------



## garnett

*Re: Cavs pass road test*

Just finished watching the game then. Lebron and Hughes were fantastic to state the obvious. Boy did Lebron look good in that point forward role, and Hughes looked a lot better looking to score and attacking the basket. Great win.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Cavs pass road test*

I TIVO'ed this and just finished watching this game. This team is good, real good. Very balanced all around, one doberman off the bench from doing major damage in the playoffs this season. LeBron? Siiiick.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 11/21/2005 | Display of teamwork key in Cavaliers' win*











> *Display of teamwork key in Cavaliers' win*
> 
> *James, Hughes come together against 76ers*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *PHILADELPHIA -* The biggest victory of the young Cavaliers season didn't exactly go according to the franchise's script for success. Or did it?
> 
> The 123-120 come-from-behind win over the Philadelphia 76ers on Saturday night was emotional to be sure, but it was far from the road game philosophy of grinding out a defensive win as coach Mike Brown preaches.
> 
> Yet watching the way LeBron James and Larry Hughes worked together was perhaps the beginning of those champagne wishes and salary-cap dreams hatched in the offseason.
> 
> Hughes was masterful in putting up 37 points on 12-of-24 shooting including 5-of-6 on 3-pointers along with six assists and four rebounds. Plus he was gritty on Allen Iverson on defense in the stretch run, preventing him from getting to the basket.
> Then there was James, whose triple-double of 36 points, 11 rebounds and 10 assists on 14-of-24 shooting says it all.
> 
> Beyond the numbers was the demonstration of their teamwork. Hughes dominated early when he had a hot hand and a defender he knew he could have his way with in Kyle Korver. Then late, James took over at point guard when he found Andre Iguodala couldn't defend him on a pick-and-roll.
> 
> For the time being, forget the fact the Cavs couldn't handle Iverson (37 points) and Chris Webber (26) in their version of the screen and roll, either. Remember the way James and Hughes worked together when they were at their best to turn back the streaking and hot Sixers, who shot close to 60 percent for much of the game on their home floor and still couldn't win.
> 
> “I told Larry to just keep making shots, keep us in there,'' James said. “And I told him I'd join him soon.''
> 
> Hughes' arrival in Cleveland, like James' help Saturday, couldn't have come soon enough. Both have developed reputations as being team players not out for personal glory. The proof, they say, is in the pudding. Saturday was a big helping complete with whipped cream.
> 
> “LeBron's a great player capable of making great plays,'' Hughes said. “We're confident in him but he's also confident in his teammates and he lets us make plays.''
> 
> *Happy World*
> 
> Former Cavs great World B. Free, who now works with the Sixers, is looking forward to coming to a Cavs game for the first time in 15 years when he is honored Nov. 30. Free, who memorably scored 6,329 points in just four seasons with the Cavs in the 1980s, is one of the most popular players in team history. He's had a rocky relationship with the team for some time and was not part of last season's 35th anniversary celebration. Now, feelings have changed.
> 
> “I always wanted to get back to Cleveland. It has been on my mind for a long time,'' Free said Saturday. “I'm excited after all these years. I love Cleveland. It was very good to me. The fans knew what I did, and you can't erase that from their mind.''
> 
> *Dribbles*
> The Cavs' seven-game winning streak has left them with their best start since 1976.... After three consecutive road wins, the Cavs are 3-2 away from home, the first time they've been above .500 on the road since 2000.... When James gets a triple-double, the Cavs are 4-1, but he's never done it at home.


----------

